# Craftsmen 315.25070 collet nut



## mamapaland (Feb 25, 2012)

Sears doesn't provide part anymore. Does anyone know what substitutions are available?
I like the router for small tasks and would hate to toss because of a collet nut
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## paolotvl (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi,

are you sure they don't? I was told the same but I called Sears and they had the parts for mine (different model). They do list your models' spare parts in their site. I am new to the forum, so I cannot post a link (I tried) send me a private message and I'll send you the link to the page for your router. If it is listed they probably still have parts. I hope it helps!! 

Paolo


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

sears parts can be found at

www.partsdirect.com

unfortunately that collet nut does come as No longer Available.


----------



## paolotvl (Feb 26, 2012)

yes, you're right. I know how it feels, I was about to buy a new router for the same reason 6 weeks ago. If it is only the threaded "bolt" you need (part #43 in the diagram online) I would try the same part of another router or find a local machine shop able to make a replacement (anybody experienced on a lathe should be able to make something you can replace it with). Can you check with another router if the part is similar and can be used or adapted??


----------



## paolotvl (Feb 26, 2012)

something like PART NUMBER: 5630187000
These are parts that should not be specific to one router, I'm sure other routers have the same nuts. For $2.59 I would definitely try a few before surrendering.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

The 315. source router is made by Ryobi. The collet and nut have to match. Remember these part are what secure a very sharp tool spinning at very high speeds. Not a place to use wrong parts. If Ryobi still made the part or a replacement, Sears would have the replacement part available


----------



## mamapaland (Feb 25, 2012)

paolotvl said:


> Hi,
> 
> are you sure they don't? I was told the same but I called Sears and they had the parts for mine (different model). They do list your models' spare parts in their site. I am new to the forum, so I cannot post a link (I tried) send me a private message and I'll send you the link to the page for your router. If it is listed they probably still have parts. I hope it helps!!
> 
> Paolo


Sears has a listing for this router but for the collet nut they advise that "this part is no longer available'. 
Thanks anyway,
Bill


----------

